# Hilfeeeee Raupenplage



## sister_in_act (11. Aug. 2009)

hallo alle

bei mir ist derzeit eine raupenplage, die meinen garten *platt* macht.
kohlrabi, weißkohl,radieschen--alles wird vernichtet was  sich finden läßt.
habt ihr eine idee wie ich dem problem  *frau* werden kann?:?

liebe grüße ulla


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfeeeee Raupenplage*

Hallo Ulla,

nur das Übliche: Sammeln, sammeln, sammeln und Fische füttern.


----------



## Dodi (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfeeeee Raupenplage*

Hallo Ulla,

grad das in der "Gartendatenbank" gefunden:

http://www.gartendatenbank.de/wiki/sch%E4dlinge-raupen_bek%E4mpfen


Vielleicht ist das biologische Mittel etwas für Dich?
Hier ein Link zu den B.t.-Präparaten: http://www.jki.bund.de/nn_807134/DE.../bacillus__thuringiensis__node.html__nnn=true

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bebel (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfeeeee Raupenplage*

Hallo Ulla

In diesem Jahr gibt es einfach eine Menge Plagegeister. 

Im Frühjahr hatte ich eine Raupeninvasion im Garten, die hat sämtliche Bäume kahl gefressen. Man konnte nicht unter den Bäumen laufen weil man danach mit Raupenkot paniert war - hörte sich an wie Dauerregen.

Danach kamen Laubkäfer, __ Schnecken, Ameisen, Läuse, Wühlmäuse usw.

Ist halt ein verflixtes Jahr. 

Versuche einfach damit zu leben - in der Hoffnung das sich im nächsten Jahr alles wieder reguliert. Habe in diesem Jahr auch viel mehr nistende Vögel im Garten, mehr Schmetterlinge, jede Menge __ Frösche und __ Kröten.

Wie Christine schon sagt sammeln, sammeln, sammeln
-oder-
Man muß auch gönnen können 

LG Bebel


----------



## Conny (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfeeeee Raupenplage*

Hallo,

eines meiner Foto-Projekte heißt: Spuren im Garten, u.A. sind damit Fraßspuren an Blättern gemeint. Als ich auf die Suche nach angefressenen Blättern ging, habe ich nicht viele gefunden. Eines ist hier:



 

Meine Mutter hat jahrelang alle Raupen abgesammelt und vernichtet, bis ich ihr Bilder von Raupen von ihren geliebten Schmetterlingen gezeigt habe. Jetzt baut sie extra Möhren für sie an 

Ich habe übrigens nur einzelne Blätter mit Fraßspuren gefunden


----------



## rut49 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfeeeee Raupenplage*

Hallo Raupengeplagte,

obwohl ich in diesem Jahr wenig "Plagegeister" im Garten habe- 
nur meine Geranien werden von kleinen grünen Raupen besiedelt und verputzt.

Aber- selten hatte ich soviele Schmetterlinge an meinem __ Wandelröschen-
und wenn´s keine Raupen gibt, dann fehlen auch die Schmetterlinge.

Ich kann Euch allerdings gut verstehen. Wenn´s zuviel wird dann und man könnte nur noch

Laßt euch nicht unterkriegen! LG Regina


----------

